# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы > Microsoft Windows >  Microsoft запрещает плохие пароли

## Tcinet

Корпорация Microsoft решила сама позаботиться о безопасности беспечных пользователей, которые не утруждают себя созданием достаточно сложных паролей. Как сообщил в блоге представитель Microsoft Алекс Вейнерт, сервисы корпорации будут автоматически отклонять пароли, часто встречающиеся в списках самых слабых. Речь идет о паролях типа 12345, password, M!cr0$0ft и им подобных. Каждая масштабная утечка данных в сеть подтверждает, что огромное число пользователей с прискорбным постоянством продолжают довольствоваться именно такими комбинациями, защищая свои учетные записи – что, разумеется, сильно облегчает жизнь хакеров.

«Мы используем информацию об утечках данных для того, чтобы уберечь пользователя от выбора уязвимых паролей и тем предотвратить возможность атак», – отметил Алекс Вейнерт. Новшество уже действует в Microsoft Account Service и Azure Active Directory.

----------

